# Trapping lure idea???



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a weird, crazy idea for a trapping lure at my sets and was wondering what your thoughts were. I've been bowfishing for carp and so far I've been planting them in my garden for fertilizer. I was thinking of taking a carp and cutting it up into chunks and put in a mason jar and let it ripen the rest of the summer. Do you guys think this would attract my target species of bobcat, coyote and fox?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I had a weird, crazy idea for a trapping lure at my sets and was wondering what your thoughts were. I've been bowfishing for carp and so far I've been planting them in my garden for fertilizer. I was thinking of taking a carp and cutting it up into chunks and put in a mason jar and let it ripen the rest of the summer. Do you guys think this would attract my target species of bobcat, coyote and fox?


 Thats a real old trapping lure , when I started out early 70's this old trapper would leave cut up cutthroat trout in a large glass jar throughout the summer, he gave me some and specifically told me to not ever spill it on anything good as you'll never get the smell out,WELL broke the little glass jar that he had given me in the back of my landcruiser-- 10 gal of cleaners later, ripped carpet and whatever out and threw away, still had that smell up until I sold it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good to know Hassel, thanks. I don't know if I could bring myself to using cutthroat trout, I'd rather eat them!! I will do my best not to spill it. Not looking forward to the smell whem I open the jar if I make some.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't taint it at all, I just don't think it's necessary. I would just cut it up and freeze it fresh. Also I have never heard of guys using fish for canines, but it would probably work. I guess I just think some of the commercial baits, or even recipe's you can make yourself would probably have better results simply because of the fact that they key in on multiple smells and that seems to be what does the trick for canines. Maybe the fish with a good lure though???


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Would taking deer scrapes/guts ect. and freezing them in a 5gal bucket of water, then doing the frozen block work well?


 So hauling a frozen bucket of scrapes to each set-- ice pick included!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Personally I wouldn't taint it at all, I just don't think it's necessary. I would just cut it up and freeze it fresh. Also I have never heard of guys using fish for canines, but it would probably work. I guess I just think some of the commercial baits, or even recipe's you can make yourself would probably have better results simply because of the fact that they key in on multiple smells and that seems to be what does the trick for canines. Maybe the fish with a good lure though???


 When the fish lure was at its peak, I think it lost its fish smell, more something thats been dead for awhile, canines will check out trap lines quite often, hopefully to find some easy pickens.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I've made "stink jugs" with cut up suckers in half-gallon milk jugs for bear hunting. The smell will bring in anything lookin for a free meal, but the bugs were the only living thing that would touch it after the cap came off. It was by far the worst smelling bait I've ever used.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I, like hassell, used a lot of fish base baits in the late 60's and all through the 70's. I was trapping in Iowa so not a lot of bobcats there back then. The fish base baits worked great on skunks, grinners, raccoon, mink, rats and fox. Only a very few yotes. Always had meat based baits for dirt hole sets and most of them back then were made out of beaver meat. Anything that has that kind of rotten smell will always get the junk animals(skunks and possums) first. When you get them thinned out your good fur will take over. Ruger, you may not have that many junk animals in your area.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> I, like hassell, used a lot of fish base baits in the late 60's and all through the 70's. I was trapping in Iowa so not a lot of bobcats there back then. The fish base baits worked great on skunks, grinners, raccoon, mink, rats and fox. Only a very few yotes. Always had meat based baits for dirt hole sets and most of them back then were made out of beaver meat. Anything that has that kind of rotten smell will always get the junk animals(skunks and possums) first. When you get them thinned out your good fur will take over. Ruger, you may not have that many junk animals in your area.


that was one of my concerns 220, not a lot of junk animals in the area, but they are still there, hate to tie up a trap with a skunk when it could have a bobcat instead. I also wondered about birds, such as crows and magpies.


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know what it would smell like. I do know i don't want to be around when you open it.lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> that was one of my concerns 220, not a lot of junk animals in the area, but they are still there, hate to tie up a trap with a skunk when it could have a bobcat instead. I also wondered about birds, such as crows and magpies.


 Winter here you don't see the junk animals, trapping for mostly marten, mink,cats,wolverine,fox,yote and wolves, never had trouble with birds as most sets were den's and a few running pole sets.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Wouldn't worry at all about birds either, they hunt mainly by site and I would think most of the time your bait wouldn't be exposed anyhow, probably be down a dirt hole or whatever.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've used chunks of fish and mostly I've caught raccoons.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try it. What do I have to lose? If it works awesome!!, if not I'll try something else.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely nothing to lose, you might find this will attract them to your sets........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I think I'm gonna try it. What do I have to lose? If it works awesome!!, if not I'll try something else.


 Mix some glycerin in with for freezing and you'll be good to go.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

The guys got the trapping/baiting stuff covered. Cheaper-than-Dirt sells new Isreali gas masks for like $44.00. Well worth the investment if you're handling that type of biohazard.


----------

